# She was to write a book



## peralesJJ

She was to write a book about it.ù

¿Que significa?

GraciAS


----------



## atreo1

Hola peralesJJ.
"Ella iba a escribir un libro al respecto" o "Ella debía escribir un libro sobre ello" o algo por el estilo, dependiendo un poco del contexto. Un saludo


----------



## blasita

Hola:

¿Tienes más contexto, por favor? Creo que podría significar '_tenía que_ escribir un libro' (obligación) u otra cosa (como 'iba a escribirlo').

Saludos.


----------



## peralesJJ

Gracias Blasita. Lo que no entiendo bien es "was to write", porque "was" es pasado "to write"es presente y lo que debe hacer la persona lo debe hacer en un futuro.
El contexto acepta bien tus opciones, por lo tanto usaré tus ayudas.
Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Sí, es que es una construcción gramatical un tanto especial: _be to_ (que puede significar tanto una obligación como una especie de futuro), que puede ir tanto en presente (am/is/are to do something) como en pasado (was/were to do something). También se usa en condicionales. Estoy segura de que hay otros hilos parecidos; si no los encuentras o si necesitas más ayuda, nos lo dices.

Un saludo.


----------



## peralesJJ

blasita said:


> Sí, es que es una construcción gramatical un tanto especial: _be to_ (que puede significar tanto una obligación como una especie de futuro), que puede ir tanto en presente (am/is/are to do something) como en pasado (was/were to do something). También se usa en condicionales. Estoy segura de que hay otros hilos parecidos; si no los encuentras o si necesitas más ayuda, nos lo dices.
> 
> Un saludo.


Me pondré a estudiar este fenómeno siguiendo tu consejo, ese de buscar hilos sobre el argumento. También buscaré con google contextos donde este misterio sea presente. Buen fin de semana.


----------



## jletual

peralesJJ said:


> Gracias Blasita. Lo que no entiendo bien es "was to write", porque "was" es pasado "to write"es presente y lo que debe hacer la persona lo debe hacer en un futuro.



Sabes qué aquí "to write" no es futuro, es infinitivo. 

Saludos!


----------



## blasita

jletual said:


> Sabes qu*e* aquí "to write" no es futuro, es infinitivo.



Sí, eso, Jletual, la estructura gramatical es: _be + infinitivo_. Pero creo que lo que se quiere decir es que el significado/el sentido puede ser de futuro, en este caso una especie de futuro en el pasado.

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Aidanriley

It is ambiguous without context.


----------



## donbill

peralesJJ said:


> She was to write a book about it.ù
> 
> ¿Que significa?
> 
> GraciAS



[En aquel entonces] ella había de escribir un libro sobre / acerca de ello.

Para mí hay una diferencia entre _'iba a escribir un libro'_ (_she was going to write a boo_k) y _'había de escribir un libro'_ (she was to write a book).

Lo veo de la siguiente manera:

_'Había de escribir'_ expresa futuro y, a veces, obligación desde la perspectiva de un momento del pasado. _'Iba a escribir'_ expresa intención desde la misma perspectiva.


----------



## jletual

blasita said:


> Sí, eso, Jletual, la estructura gramatical es: _be + infinitivo_. Pero creo que lo que se quiere decir es que el significado/el sentido puede ser de futuro, en este caso una especie de futuro en el pasado.



Si, si, de acuerdo. estaba diciendo que "to write" no es presente, no más. por lo demás, tienes razón.
Gracias por la corrección también!


----------



## blasita

Gracias. Un saludo, Jletual.



donbill said:


> [En aquel entonces] ella había de escribir un libro sobre / acerca de ello.
> Para mí hay una diferencia entre _'iba a escribir un libro'_ (_she was going to write a boo_k) y _'había de escribir un libro'_ (she was to write a book)._'Había de escribir' _ expresa futuro y, a veces, obligación desde la perspectiva de un momento del pasado. _'Iba a escribir' expresa intención desde la misma perspectiva._



Hola Donbill:

Pero lo que yo creo es que 'había de +infinitivo' no se usa habitualmente, al menos no en contextos informales sino más bien en otros formales o literarios, ¿estás de acuerdo?


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Gracias. Un saludo, Jletual.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Donbill:
> 
> Pero lo que yo creo es que 'había de +infinitivo' no se usa habitualmente, al menos no en contextos informales sino más bien en otros formales o literarios, ¿estás de acuerdo?



Sí, de acuerdo. Creo que _"was to write"_ es mucho más común en inglés que _"había de escribir"_ en español.


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu respuesta. Un saludo.


----------



## jletual

Por curiosidad, ¿se usa habitualmente _estar para + infinitivo_ ? Como "_Estaba para escribir_" ¿Eso quiere decir la misma cosa ?


----------



## Aidanriley

jletual said:


> Por curiosidad, ¿se usa habitualmente _estar para + infinitivo_ ? Como "_Estaba para escribir_" ¿Eso quiere decir la misma cosa ?



No... it doesn't make sense here


----------



## jletual

Aidanriley said:


> No... it doesn't make sense here



Can you be specific about why it doesn't work here?


----------



## blasita

jletual said:


> Por curiosidad, ¿se usa habitualmente _estar para + infinitivo_ ? Como "_Estaba para escribir_" ¿Eso quiere decir la misma cosa ?



Sí, por aquí 'estar para + infinitivo' se usa habitualmente, y básicamente significa _estar a punto/en disposición de hacer algo_; más información: DPD: estar para+inf - apartado 8. La única acepción que creo que podría ir aquí sería la de 'was about to' (estaba a punto de), pero no creo que sea una traducción típica sin más contexto: esperemos otras opiniones más versadas en traducciones, como la de Donbill, Aidan, Atreo & co..


----------



## minnkidd

Para mis oídos, "She was to write" expresa una obligación, y no es lo mismo que "She was going to write." Por otra parte, no lo diría nunca en conversación, diría "She had to write" o "She needed to write".


----------



## donbill

minnkidd said:


> Para mis oídos, "She was to write" expresa una obligación, y no es lo mismo que "She was going to write." Por otra parte, no lo diría nunca en conversación, diría "She had to write" o "She needed to write".



Minnkidd, ¿dirías "They were to leave at 2 o'clock, but their flight was delayed" o preferirías "They were going to leave at 2 o'clock, but their flight was delayed"? 

Para mí, hay ciertos contextos en los que es muy apropiado usar "be +infinitivo'. Estoy casi seguro de que usaría la primera opción de las dos que acabo de poner ya que conlleva la idea de que algo (su salida) debía haber ocurrido. Es bien posible que se deba a la preferencia personal, pero uso la construcción con frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## peralesJJ

Agradezco tan interesante e instructiva discusión.

PD


> Hola peralesJJ.
> "Ella iba a escribir un libro al respecto" o "Ella debía escribir un libro sobre ello" o algo por el estilo, dependiendo un poco del contexto. Un saludo


Muy agradecido, atreo1. 
Has sido el primero en responder y no te lo agradecí al momento.


----------



## atreo1

blasita said:


> esperemos otras opiniones más versadas en traducciones, como la de Donbill, Aidan, Atreo & co..



Como chiste no está mal, pero yo de traducciones sé bien poco xD, soy físico. En cualquier caso, releyendo todas las opiniones creo que: 

a) "debía" o "iba a" son igualmente válidas, y se necesita contexto para distinguir. Discusión amplia aquí 
b) había de ser es perfectamente correcto, pero sí coincido en decir que es bastante formal. "El juez dictaminó que el reo había de ser trasladado..." por ejemplo.
c) por España nunca he escuchado lo de "estar para + infinitivo" salvo en muy contadas ocasiones ("estás para encerrar" en caso de que alguien esté loco o desequilibrado, "está para mojar pan" en caso de una comida muy buena). 
d) PeralesJJ, gracias a ti por proporcionarnos el tema de debate . 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## blasita

atreo1 said:


> Como chiste no está mal, pero yo de traducciones sé bien poco xD, soy físico.



Pues no pretendía ser un chiste, la verdad, todo lo contrario. Solo lo decía porque yo creo que no soy buena traduciendo ya que no he aprendido lo que sé de inglés de esa manera, y también porque sé que los otros dos foreros que he citado lo hacen muy bien.



atreo1 said:


> c) por España nunca he escuchado lo de "estar para + infinitivo" salvo en muy contadas ocasiones ("estás para encerrar" en caso de que alguien esté loco o desequilibrado, "está para mojar pan" en caso de una comida muy buena).



Te aseguro que sí se usa bastante, 'está para recogerse/para llover', etc. Sí es cierto que he podido comprobar (en otros hilos) que algunos hablantes de ciertas regiones usan más 'por', como en América.


Mi opinión: me reitero en lo dicho. 'Había de' es válida en ambos sentidos, pero casi no se usa hoy en día en el lenguaje habitual y por tanto puede que no sea una opción válida en muchos casos. Sigo pensando que la traducción depende del contexto (no sabemos si es obligación o futuro con el contexto que tenemos).


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Pues no pretendía ser un chiste, la verdad, todo lo contrario. Solo lo decía porque yo creo que no soy buena traduciendo ya que no he aprendido lo que sé de inglés de esa manera, y también porque sé que los otros dos foreros que he citado lo hacen muy bien.
> 
> 
> 
> Te aseguro que sí se usa bastante, 'está para recogerse/para llover', etc. Sí es cierto que he podido comprobar (en otros hilos) que algunos hablantes de ciertas regiones usan más 'por', como en América.
> 
> 
> Mi opinión: me reitero en lo dicho. 'Había de' es válida en ambos sentidos, pero casi no se usa hoy en día en el lenguaje habitual y por tanto puede que no sea una opción válida en muchos casos. Sigo pensando que la traducción depende del contexto (no sabemos si es obligación o futuro con el contexto que tenemos).



Mi contribución (quizás, posiblemente, tal vez) final a este hilo:

_She was to write a book as part of her contractual obligation_. >> *Obligation* (implícita) es la palabra clave. No sabemos si hizo lo que se esperaba de ella.

_She was going to write a book about her travels, but she abandoned her plans for lack of time_. >> No había obligación o deber. Iba a escribir el libro simplemente porque quería escribirlo, pero cambió de parecer.

I was going to write more, but I decided that I am to exercise control in moments of great temptation.


----------



## blasita

En resumen, Donbill, creo que quieres decir que 'iba a' no puede ser posible aquí y que 'había de' es la única traducción posible. Creo entender en tu último comentario que solo podría tratarse de una obligación en este caso. Si es seguro solamente obligación y como lo describes, entonces yo lo traduciría (intentando encontrar algo que se use en todos los contextos) como 'tenía/tuvo que' o 'se suponía que'. Pero puede que me haya perdido.


----------



## Aidanriley

I disagree. It can mean 'was going to' as well. It's common in journalistic writing, for example. Without any context, though, this disgraceful thread should be deleted forever and ever.

Examples:
Before her tragic death by banana peel, Jane Smith was to write an autobiography by the end of the year, sources say.


----------



## donbill

Aidanriley said:


> I disagree. It can mean 'was going to' as well. It's common in journalistic writing, for example. Without any context, though, this disgraceful thread should be deleted forever and ever.
> 
> Examples:
> Before her tragic death by banana peel, Jane Smith was to write an autobiography by the end of the year, sources say.



I agree that this thread *is to be ended* as soon as possible. I contend, however, that 'to be to' more often than not conveys the idea of obligation or duty, not merely futurity.

Foreros: Aidanriley has led me to believe that *I am to cease and desist* from contributing more to this thread. I promise you that *I am not going to say more*.

(Banana peels are to be avoided whenever possible.)


----------



## peralesJJ

A ver si con el contexto le queda más claro lo que el autor quiere comunicar. De todos modos, el debate se puso interesante.

 The context:


> It had gotten extensive press coverage and T.V. coverage and the lady was to write  a book about it.


----------



## FromPA

donbill said:


> Sí, de acuerdo. Creo que _"was to write"_ es mucho más común en inglés que _"había de escribir"_ en español.


 
I don't think it's very common in everyday speech.  Much more likely would be "she was supposed to write a book."


----------

